# Kein Mailversand per Client



## Auric (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

nachdem ich nun gemäß Tut und mit höchst erfreulichem Erfolg einen Ubuntu Dapper Server mit allem Drum und dran aufgesetzt bekommen habe, stellt sich mir nur noch ein Problem in den Weg: Der Mail-Versand. Genauer gesagt: Der entfernte Mail-Versand, denn per RoundCube lassen sich erfolgreich Mails verschicken und auch der Empfang macht in keinem Fall Problem.

Wenn ich allerdings versuche, mit Thunderbird Mails zu verschicken kommt immer wieder die selbe Nachricht: "Server meldet ungueltige emai-adresse" obwohl ich dreimal überprüft, neu angelegt und mit anderem SSL-Setting getestet habe.

Der Account-name ist "blood-reaver.de_auric", adresse dementsprechend "auric@blood-reaver.de". Die letzten Zeilen meiner mail.log hänge ich auch noch mal an, auch wenn ich darin nichts hilfreiches gefunden habe


```
Jul 18 12:53:11 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/pickup[25716]: 3ECBA2C6A400C: uid=1001 from=<auric@blood-reaver.de>
Jul 18 12:53:11 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/cleanup[1351]: 3ECBA2C6A400C: message-id=<36ae7ec6c45206cbbd24533534ef6743@localhost>
Jul 18 12:53:11 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/qmgr[25717]: 3ECBA2C6A400C: from=<auric@blood-reaver.de>, size=536, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 18 12:53:11 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 12:53:11 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 12:53:11 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=294, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 12:53:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 12:53:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 12:53:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 12:53:13 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/smtp[1353]: certificate verification failed for smtp2.eu: num=18:self signed certificate
Jul 18 12:53:13 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/smtp[1353]: certificate peer name verification failed for smtp2.eu: CommonName mis-match: localhost.localdomain
Jul 18 12:53:13 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/smtp[1353]: Server certificate could not be verified
Jul 18 12:53:16 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/smtp[1353]: 3ECBA2C6A400C: to=<dbuse@campact.de>, relay=smtp2.eu[195.34.176.148], delay=5, status=sent (250 2.0.0 m6IArBuw011010 Message a
ccepted for delivery)
Jul 18 12:53:16 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/qmgr[25717]: 3ECBA2C6A400C: removed
Jul 18 12:54:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 12:54:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 12:54:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 12:55:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 12:55:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 12:55:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 12:56:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 12:56:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 12:56:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 12:57:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 12:57:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 12:57:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 12:57:29 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: DISCONNECTED, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:85.16.100.104], headers=0, body=0, time=1800
Jul 18 12:58:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 12:58:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 12:58:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 12:59:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 12:59:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 12:59:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:00:01 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/pickup[25716]: 474FA2C6A400C: uid=104 from=<smmsp>
Jul 18 13:00:01 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/cleanup[3425]: 474FA2C6A400C: message-id=<20080718110001.474FA2C6A400C@server1.example.com>
Jul 18 13:00:01 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/qmgr[25717]: 474FA2C6A400C: from=<smmsp@blood-reaver.de>, size=662, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 18 13:00:01 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/local[3433]: 474FA2C6A400C: to=<root@blood-reaver.de>, orig_to=<root>, relay=local, delay=0, status=sent (delivered to command: procmail -
a "$EXTENSION")
Jul 18 13:00:01 lvps87-230-79-252 postfix/qmgr[25717]: 474FA2C6A400C: removed
Jul 18 13:00:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:00:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:00:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:01:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:01:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:01:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:02:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:02:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:02:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:03:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:03:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:03:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:04:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:04:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:04:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:05:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:05:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:05:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:06:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:06:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:06:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:07:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:07:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:07:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:08:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:08:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:08:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:09:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:09:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:09:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:10:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:10:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:10:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:11:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:11:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:11:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:12:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:12:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:12:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
Jul 18 13:13:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jul 18 13:13:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGIN, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Jul 18 13:13:12 lvps87-230-79-252 imaplogin: LOGOUT, user=blood-reaver.de_auric, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, time=0
```
Schon Mal vielen Dank für alle arten von Hilfe im Vorraus!
Auric


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Bitte aktieveire SMTP Authentifizierung in Thunderbird.


----------



## Auric (18. Juli 2008)

Meinst du die SMTP-Spezifische Einstellung? Die ist längst aktiviert.


----------

